# Let's See Pics of You and Your Golden



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I'll put my daughter, Debbie's pic up for her. She still has not gotten to figure out photobucket yet

Debbie & Mason - I think Mason was about 4 or 5 months old here


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is me and Jack, he's about 1 year


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Daisy and me last week.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is me and the boys at the Cape this past September.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi,

Here is my contribution. This was taken August of this year. Kali, Myself and Tux. No laughing.

Ash


----------



## Kimber (Aug 10, 2007)

Here's one of me and my boy... well, my arm and leg anyway... 

I also have one in my "signature".


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Geddy and Me


----------



## Ray Williams (Apr 7, 2007)

*I tried again.*

I just don't know how to add pic's.

So Sorry.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Here is River and I from about 5 years ago. Pre-Laurel, Haley and Brooke.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Here I am teaching magic tricks to River Haley and Laurel. They don;t understand the hand is quicker than the eye as you can clearly see they are looking at my hand and the ball is in the water close to the shoreline. LOL


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

LOL Hooch... that second pic is a hoot!!! they sure do look mesmerized!


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)




----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Everytime I use photobucket to post I get a little white box instead of a picture!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Do you use the


----------



## Ray Williams (Apr 7, 2007)

*One more time*


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

here's a pic I snagged with Photo Booth on my iMac...Wiggles doesn't like to sit still for the camera because he runs!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

In Photobucket, click in the little box underneath the pic you want to show to activate it. Then scroll all the way down to the bottom of the page and on the right at the bottom you'll see *"generate HTML & IMG* *Code".* Click that bar and it will take you to another screen. On that screen highlight the code that is in the box named *IMG clickable thumbnails for message boards*. Copy and then go and paste that into your post. That should work

Jazzys Mom


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

This is a favorite of mine on my deck with Tucker.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Do you use the at the bottom to post pictures. The two I just posted came from Photobucket. I just clicked on the full size of the picture and then copied the [img} line and pasted it right in the response box.[/quote]
> 
> 
> Hooch . Thanks, you're a lifesaver.


----------



## gisabella (May 23, 2007)

I dunno if I've posted this picture before... here's Caper and I last June










And here is a more recent one taken last month I believe.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I really like this thread. It is nice to put a face to the people we all talk to. 

Ash


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Y'all take nice pictures...someday I'll get some good pictures of Tucker and myself... most of the ones I have are ones I tried to take myself hahaha.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes, thats what I thought. We all talk but don't know actually who we are talking to. Now we do!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## goldenluvX2 (Jun 19, 2007)

My Casey and Murphy. Murphy is in the background and Casey in the foreground and I'm
in the middle. Ha.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

This is a pic of me with Lucy the day I brought her home - two and a half years ago.


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

Me, G-Dog, and Lilla about a month after we adopted them.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Let's see. Here's one from the summer of "06" with a training dog "Tiger".











And one from this past summer with Kate


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I remember that picture Swampie!!!

Hooch


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

Me, G-Dog, and Lilla a few days after we adopted them this May. I had to figure out how not to post the thumbnail size. :doh:


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

Me and my sweet Kelly a few days before she went to the bridge. She was 13 1/2.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That last picture is a memory keeper for sure.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

jcasks said:


> Hooch . Thanks, you're a lifesaver.


No problem that is what I am here for. Don;t want anyone dying of photo non-appearance fatigue.


----------



## StarliteOfMine (Aug 11, 2007)

I wish I had a pic to share of Starlite and me - I didn't get around to taking too many. I am sure loving looking at all your pics! Here's a pic of me though:










This was taken in NYC in early Oct.07

Here is another one of me and my grandson Caleb:










Barb


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Am I imagining it, or is Tucker huge?? He still looks like a pup, with the big paws, but he seems huge in your lap!! It's a great picture!




jcasks said:


> This is a favorite of mine on my deck with Tucker.


Am


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> No problem that is what I am here for. Don;t want anyone dying of photo non-appearance fatigue.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

StarliteOfMine said:


> I wish I had a pic to share of Starlite and me - I didn't get around to taking too many. I am sure loving looking at all your pics! Here's a pic of me though:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you might be cuter with a dog in the picture but I would be hard pressed to tell you how.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

This is US with Kuddles & Nemo taken in 2005 Don't have any recent ones with them, suppose we should do that for the christmas card this year...
And a few of US more recent...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Okay Kerri me and you have to make a pack to take new pictures. We are posting 2, 3 and in my case 5 year old pictures. ROFL


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Okay Kerri me and you have to make a pack to take new pictures. We are posting 2, 3 and in my case 5 year old pictures. ROFL


I know Hooch, I feel bad that we have not taken any pic's of US with our dogs since 05" that is pretty bad of us... My pack for the new year is to get pic's of me or us with our dogs...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Okay I will make that pac with ya!!!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Here's me and Sunny and Mister from last summer (I mean last last summer!) when Mister was still "just" a foster! I must mention that I have lost about 20 lbs since that pic was taken!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Go you on the weight lost. But what is a last last summer????


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Okay I will make that pac with ya!!!


I'd have to join you, as mine is over a year old, and I need one with the new slightly slimmer me! 

And also, for the two of you, FYI, the word is "pact"! Perhaps you have packs of dogs on the brain?


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Go you on the weight lost. But what is a last last summer????


Well, it's last summer and then I realized that it is fall now, so last summer would have been summer '07 , but I am still so behind on time that I feel like summer of '06 was last summer, so I just stuck another "last" in there! If I had taken the time to explain myself better then, I could've avoided both of us having to post an extra post!! 

And I actually GAINED weight after that picture and then started losing it in January of '07 and lost 37 lbs! I've stayed at that loss for the last 6 months and now need to jump start myself to lose the last 25. Tomorrow. That is usually when I start things.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Sure correct my spelling last last summer girl. ROFLMBO I knew her pack wasn;t correct but couldn;t think if the right spelling. So I have half a brain.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> Well, it's last summer and then I realized that it is fall now, so last summer would have been summer '07 , but I am still so behind on time that I feel like summer of '06 was last summer, so I just stuck another "last" in there! If I had taken the time to explain myself better then, I could've avoided both of us having to post an extra post!!


I am tore up about having to post another post. ROFLMBO


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Sure correct my spelling last last summer girl. ROFLMBO I knew her pack wasn;t correct but couldn;t think if the right spelling. So I have half a brain.


Is is the other half of your brain that's not working when you consistently cannot move your pinky over one more space to the left to type an apostrophe instead of a semicolon? ("Knowing" you, this won't offend, but if it does, sorry in advance!)


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Ok Hooch, ur on... pack pact, tomato tamato...LOL


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> Is is the other half of your brain that's not working when you consistently cannot move your pinky over one more space to the left to type an apostrophe instead of a semicolon? ("Knowing" you, this won't offend, but if it does, sorry in advance!)


Now don't feel bad about what I am going to say cause you didn;t know. ROFL But I can't feel the last three fingers on each hand so I never make it that far over. Kimm and AG have watched me do this semi colon thing for 6 years. LOL I could never be another person cause people would always know it was me.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Now don't feel bad about what I am going to say cause you didn;t know. ROFL But I can't feel the last three fingers on each hand so I never make it that far over. Kimm and AG have watched me do this semi colon thing for 6 years. LOL I could never be another person cause people would always know it was me.


Oops!! You're serious? I'm so sorry!! Now I'm actually impressed with your typing skills!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Yeah I had back surgery in 200o had all the disc fused todether in my neck. It got me out of most of my pain but I lost the feelings in the last three fingers in each hand because of nerve damage. No reason to be impressed with the typing. i use to could type about 115 words a minute befor eall this but now down to 70 with typos. I was a typist for a while and arpament expert in the Air Force.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Yeah I had back surgery in 200o had all the disc fused todether in my neck. It got me out of most of my pain but I lost the feelings in the last three fingers in each hand because of nerve damage. No reason to be impressed with the typing. i use to could type about 115 words a minute befor eall this but now down to 70 with typos. I was a typist for a while and arpament expert in the Air Force.


Well now you have no neck pain AND no hand pain! Just be careful with knives! You wouldn't want to look down and find a finger in your salad!

Just wondering, what's an "arpament" expert? (and if that's a typo, again, I'm sorry!)


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

It was a typo ROFL It is arpanet the arpanet is what the internet was before it wsas the internet. Back in the late 70s and early 80s only the governement and a few colleges were connected together.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> It was a typo ROFL It is arpanet the arpanet is what the internet was before it wsas the internet. Back in the late 70s and early 80s only the governement and a few colleges were connected together.


Wow! Cool! I'm sure it's hard for kids today to imagine what life was like before the internet! I think I would've had a much easier time doing research papers had there been something like "google" at the touch of my fingers! 

My hubby's been waiting for me and I think is just about to give up on me so that's it for me for tonight! Let's hope some people actually post some more pics here tomorrow and don't think it's just a thread about typos and stuff!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

They will say just another thread about Hooch's inadequicies. ROFL Have a good night


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I can try and dig up a picture tomorrow.....I think we took a few the night we took the avatar picture....


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

My husband Terry & Nikki setting out to go pheasant hunting:



Miss Nikki & Moi:


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

oh I love this thread!! it's really neat to see who everyone is!! keep em coming!!! 

Debbie & mason


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Now don't feel bad about what I am going to say cause you didn;t know. ROFL But I can't feel the last three fingers on each hand so I never make it that far over. Kimm and AG have watched me do this semi colon thing for 6 years. LOL I could never be another person cause people would always know it was me.


I waited for you to respond Hooch. Didn't want to let out your secrets...:uhoh:


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

okay here are my pictures...i've posted them before....I'm getting christmas pictures taken in three weeks..wooohoo...i'm excited. my boyfriend isn't so excited.....:


----------



## mrod (Apr 12, 2006)

This was such a great idea. I too love getting to put faces to the people that I am talking too. I will go try and find a few of Maggie and I.


----------



## mrod (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok so here are a few. I always seem to be behind the camera so there is only one of myself. First is our christmas picture from last year. (we should have a new one of those soon). Second is Maggie and my husband on her first brithday and the third is Maggie and my husband the day we brought her home. (she was sooooo little). Hopefully we will have more up to date ones soon.


----------



## mrod (Apr 12, 2006)

So the pictures are out of order. Sorry.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Me & Oliver!


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

These are great...I love seeing everyone. After Sienna went to the bridge, Tim and I were talking about how we have almost NO photos of us WITH Sienna. Then I remembered this one. We're in CHI but we have friends in PGH so we were home 2 superbowl's ago cheering on the Steelers. Here you go! (We have no photos of us with Finley, YET)


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

I just realized the only pictures of Chase and I together are from last years Volhard camp, while Mr C was four months old. Have to fix that this weekend.

Look at that attention...you would think he was a Golden or something:









He's the bored looking yellow dog in the picture...duh!









It was about thirty degrees when these were taken and even though it looks like we're inside, it's really a pavillion with no walls on two sides.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Here's Hooch's favourite picture!! Apparently I look 12 in this picture...LOL


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> Am I imagining it, or is Tucker huge?? He still looks like a pup, with the big paws, but he seems huge in your lap!! It's a great picture!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is a big boy for sure....and people always notice his paws first. That picture was taken when he was about 5 months old!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

jcasks said:


> He is a big boy for sure....and people always notice his paws first. That picture was taken when he was about 5 months old!!


I was going to say either he's really big....or you're really small!! :


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson and I at Lacamas Lake...

















Me, Wifey, and Carson at the Vancouver Waterfront.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Great pictures everyone! It is always nice to put a face to the name.


----------



## dglvr1225 (Oct 4, 2007)

That's us on our adoption day! I think it's the only pic I have with JoJo so far! I'm always the one in charge of taking pics! Go figure! Anyways, that's Me and My Husband, Pat, and my two daughters Elizabeth (on my lap) and Olivia (on my DH lap)


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here are some pictures of Me and my boys


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Here's one of the family taken in May... don't have a current one ;-)


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey, Carsonsdaddy!

You are just over the bridge from us... my nickname is Wifey as well- you don't happen to be British? (My husband is)

I'm getting addicted to this board!!
Sienna's Mom in Portland, OR


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Sienna's Mom said:


> Hey, Carsonsdaddy!
> 
> You are just over the bridge from us... my nickname is Wifey as well- you don't happen to be British? (My husband is)
> 
> ...


Howdy neighbor!!  I am not british....and I'm not sure where I picked "wifey" up but it works...  

addiction to this board is luckily something that is very common.... "Hello, my name is Jeremy....and I'm a GRF addict." 

"Hi, Jeremy!!!"


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is an older post that has some of us and our Goldens in it as well.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/16410-pictures-you-your-goldens.html


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

A pic of my beloved Skyler & me ~ Play Hard SkyPup


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I thought I was the only one Steve. ROFL Me, River and Laurel as a pup.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I've got one too Hooch....

Chillin' on the couch


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Howdy neighbor!!  I am not british....and I'm not sure where I picked "wifey" up but it works...
> 
> addiction to this board is luckily something that is very common.... "Hello, my name is Jeremy....and I'm a GRF addict."
> 
> "Hi, Jeremy!!!"


A couple years a go....an R&B band called Next released a song called "Wifey"


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

I've got tons of pictures and my boyfriend laying on the couch together....but i don't think my boyfriend would appreciate me posting a picture of him. LOL 

I don't have any of Rosco and I laying on the couch.....because Rosco doesn't cuddle with me. :bawling:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Rosco's Mom said:


> I've got tons of pictures and my boyfriend laying on the couch together....but i don't think my boyfriend would appreciate me posting a picture of him. LOL
> 
> I don't have any of Rosco and I laying on the couch.....because Rosco doesn't cuddle with me. :bawling:


Now why do we care what he thinks. ROFL You will be the only one in trouble.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ooh, ooh, I got one of me and Tucker chillin' on the couch!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Rosco's Mom said:


> A couple years a go....an R&B band called Next released a song called "Wifey"


That you for that historical statement, LOL.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Now why do we care what he thinks. ROFL You will be the only one in trouble.


Exactly!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Two of Courtney and Keira... cannot find any of me WITH dogs


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is a pic of my and my mom on my wedding day. No golden in the pic, but Bailey was there witnessing it all!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> That you for that historical statement, LOL.


Hey no problem. I'm full of Musical/Movie Knowledge. LOL


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Me with my Whippets


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That's it??? Why on earth did I think whippets were huge LOL


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

40 pounds for an adult male- and Golden height about (correct Golden height!) but with a much more slender build, of course!) A Male Whippet is about the size of a show quality Golden female in height, and about 15 or 20 pounds lighter in build.

My Rigby is 21 inches and 37 pounds... he is a smaller male for an American show bred Whippet. Epic will probably be about 45 pounds? Hard to say... he has twice the thickness of bone in his legs than Rigby, more depth of body, and is already 35 pounds at 7 months- but is not yet Rigby's height, or barely.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> That's it??? Why on earth did I think whippets were huge LOL


Why did I think she had a mustache and hairy legs???? That is the question. ROFLMBO


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Why did I think she had a mustache and hairy legs???? That is the question. ROFLMBO


ACC kick his ***! LOL.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> Why did I think she had a mustache and hairy legs???? That is the question. ROFLMBO


LOL!!!! Oh Hooch... you're gonna get it.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> Why did I think she had a mustache and hairy legs???? That is the question. ROFLMBO


OK, I don't have facial hair, but who says I don't have hairy legs?  You'll have to fight with Courtney to feel them and find out.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> ACC kick his ***! LOL.


In his dreams :


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> You'll have to fight with Courtney to feel them and find out.


I couldn;t do that to her. Plus she might hurt me bad


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She'd enjoy it... lol  She's a tough little gal...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

See that is what I am afraid of. A woman enjoying betting up on a man a little toooooo much.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

See, I can be girly... um ok maybe not, but these are like... fairly normal?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm gonna come give you a glam makeover... I'll make you wear pink sparkly make up LOL


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now see those pictures is the reason i wanted to have the operation. ROFL


----------



## Miriam (Feb 22, 2007)

*Sadie*

Here is Sadie and me in our swing. She loves to get in the swing but it sure gets crowded with two adults and a Golden!

The 2nd pic is Sadie getting her belly rub - the more you rub, the longer she gets! She's almost as long as me and I'm a pretty good sized girl - 5'10"!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

ha dude I'll kick your ass... no way... 

Hmm well I can dress up at times... but I always have my own special brand of "weirdness" when I do


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Is that an insult or a compliment! LOL


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

BTW I actually LOVE to wear dresses... fancy that!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Is that an insult or a compliment! LOL


That was a compliment you know WHICH operation I was talking about if you think back on it. ROFL If you remember I was saving up for it.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Miriam said:


> Here is Sadie and me in our swing. She loves to get in the swing but it sure gets crowded with two adults and a Golden!
> 
> The 2nd pic is Sadie getting her belly rub - the more you rub, the longer she gets! She's almost as long as me and I'm a pretty good sized girl - 5'10"!!


Now that looks like the way to live just laying in the swing with mom.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Here is Tuck and I on the couch...he is such a lap dog!! (I made him that way though)


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

At least Jenna shaves her armpits. There's this girl who comes through our drive thru almost everyday and she seriously has a beard.... :yuck:

And no one can compete with my girly pictures lol


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What is this turning out to be a beauty contest. I don;t see no dog.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Does health insurance cover it?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My pictures are of bitches, but here's some dogs for ya:

One of my favorite best friends and loves ever- with my now four year old (almost) litter of Saluki puppies when they were six weeks old.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> What is this turning out to be a beauty contest. I don;t see no dog.


LMAO! ::


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Awww, they're so cute!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

And yes, I shave my armpits. I'm only a wannabe Euro. LOL


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I think this might be the only picture of me and Jamie and Gus together. And we don't have any of all of us with Charlie Brown. But that will soon change! We will be taking a Christmas picture, and there will be doggie pictures from the wedding in March. Now if I could only figure out what to do with two dogs in a wedding...:uhoh:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Well...here's mine:









It's right after I got my contacts, so I feel like I've still got those nice bags under my eyes from my glasses....but oh well....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

You don;t look 18 just post like it. ROFL


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't have any photos of me and my guys...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Kimm said:


> I don't have any photos of me and my guys...


Chicken.....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Chicken.....


I posted a whole photoshow of my family once with the last photo being pretty current. Now if that's being a chicken...:bowl::bowl::bowl:

Sorry this doesn't include my boys...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Does health insurance cover it?


No this is elective surgery. ROFL


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

The illusive Kimm. ROFL


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

jcasks said:


> Here is Tuck and I on the couch...he is such a lap dog!! (I made him that way though)


Are Goldens suppose to be anything but lap dogs??? ROFL


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is one of me and Bentley that is more recent. I didn't even realize I had any pics with him?:gotme:


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> Here is one of me and Bentley that is more recent. I didn't even realize I had any pics with him?:gotme:


ACK! The enemy! Black pants.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Rosco's Mom said:


> ACK! The enemy! Black pants.


 
OMG, that is too funny! You should see the brown ones I am wearing right now, after the "grooming".


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

sharlin said:


> A pic of my beloved Skyler & me ~ Play Hard SkyPup


Great pic Steve, looks peaceful indeed


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> OMG, that is too funny! You should see the brown ones I am wearing right now, after the "grooming".


That's why i change my pants the second i get home. You should see me in the mornings....it's like playing dodgeball with Rosco's nose!!!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Rosco's Mom said:


> That's why i change my pants the second i get home. You should see me in the mornings....it's like playing dodgeball with Rosco's nose!!!


Then you go to work and realize you have dried snot all over your black pants....LOL. Me too. I am a mess in the morning.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> Then you go to work and realize you have dried snot all over your black pants....LOL. Me too. I am a mess in the morning.


YES! and a blob of dog hair stuck to your butt, that you missed when you rolled your pants....embarrassing. :doh:


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

I am loving this thread!!! Thanks for all the great pictures!!


----------



## jessie girl (Mar 24, 2007)

First one is DH (with his hunting beard in full swing - yuck), Lilly and the giant pumpkin
Second - my daughter 6, my son 5 and Lilly 
Third - me on the left and my SIL on the right - we were up north at the inlaws Hubbard Lake home for the 4th of July this year - it was freezing in the morning and we were preparing for our annual scavenger hunt - I am always behind the camera so I had to go through my MIL's pics to find even a single pic of me - not that I mind - I would much rather be behind the camera.

Penny


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> Here is one of me and Bentley that is more recent. I didn't even realize I had any pics with him?:gotme:


What happened to the blonde hair?????????????


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Was the son scared of the Giant Pumkin in that picture. LOL


----------



## jessie girl (Mar 24, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Was the son scared of the Giant Pumkin in that picture. LOL


 
Not scared just mad that my daughter got to hold Lilly and he didn't!

Typical brother/sister in fighting


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhh I have witnessed that a few times here. Though our kids would get made about who had to hold the dog. I never taught those kids to love dogs except for Tyler and his puntable pug.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

jessie girl said:


> First one is DH (with his hunting beard in full swing - yuck), Lilly and the giant pumpkin
> Second - my daughter 6, my son 5 and Lilly
> Third - me on the left and my SIL on the right - we were up north at the inlaws Hubbard Lake home for the 4th of July this year - it was freezing in the morning and we were preparing for our annual scavenger hunt - I am always behind the camera so I had to go through my MIL's pics to find even a single pic of me - not that I mind - I would much rather be behind the camera.
> 
> Penny


LMAO i love the pic of your kids! that face is priceless.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

The first is coming home after one of our daily hikes. The second is my wife Jackie, myself and our beloved Jake. (RIP buddy)


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

It's really great to see everyones faces...I love these threads. So here's my crew plus some couch pics 

Honest this one wasn't staged...me and Sadie watching a kingfisher make a catch in Audra State Park.









Me and the girls at the beach last month...









My partner Sharon and the girls...lol.









Just kidding, here she is with puppy Loocie...









My daughter Steph, and Sadie, her lap dog...









Here's Steph demonstrating techniques I taught her after our "Training the boyfriend" talks...









Couch pics.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Very nice pictures Maribeth!!!!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you, Hooch! But I thought you'd at least make a comment about my daughter with the air pistol.....ROFL.....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

moverking said:


> Thank you, Hooch! But I thought you'd at least make a comment about my daughter with the air pistol.....ROFL.....


I'll have to remember that one for if I have a daughter....


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> What happened to the blonde hair?????????????



I still have a little bit of blonde highlight, but I needed a change. It actually looks darker in that pic than it really is.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

moverking said:


> Thank you, Hooch! But I thought you'd at least make a comment about my daughter with the air pistol.....ROFL.....


I was a little scared to I though she might know where I lived. And ain't she just a doll if she didn;t have that gun. LOL


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> I still have a little bit of blonde highlight, but I needed a change. It actually looks darker in that pic than it really is.


Yeah you need to do something about that I liked the blonde pictures. ROFL


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Yeah you need to do something about that I liked the blonde pictures. ROFL


Geesh, thanks alot! My husband likes the dark, so nana nana :cookoo: LOL!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Oh well the husband is alwys right


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Oh well the husband is alwys right


In my house the wife is always right! ha, ha.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I'll have to remember that one for if I have a daughter....


Absolutely Jeremy, LOL, it's essential, :


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> In my house the wife is always right! ha, ha.


I can't see that happening much. ROFL


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

My pictures are 3 years old!!! I am always the one taking the pictures... 





And, this is my oldest son, with dirty fingers, not letting me youngest and I stop smooching.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ahhh loved that last one.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Messy faces and messy fingers...you gotta love it!! I'm sure Emmy liked them off shortly after...lol


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> Messy faces and messy fingers...you gotta love it!! I'm sure Emmy liked them off shortly after...lol


But aren't you from Nebraska is there a redheaded kid hiding somewhere????? I never saw as many red headed people in one state.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Happy Halloween!!!

Here's me and my search dog!! LOL

(Yes it's a bad picture of both of us but thats what I get for asking my mom to take pictures, she doesn't know how to use a camera...)


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> But aren't you from Nebraska is there a redheaded kid hiding somewhere????? I never saw as many red headed people in one state.


From this past weekend, Josh with his best friend....the cutest little redhead you ever saw!!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> My pictures are 3 years old!!! I am always the one taking the pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Absolutely LOVE that last pic! So sweet!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I knew there was a red head somewhere close by. ROFLMBO


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Here is me trying to give Murphy a kiss, and him wanting nothing to do with it


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks, Jazzy'smom!! I hate pictures of myself...it's always good to have a cute dog or kid to take the attention away


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I knew there was a red head somewhere close by. ROFLMBO


I laughed when you asked about the redhead knowing I had just had the little fart at my house. I also have a redheaded sister....I'm not FROM Nebraska though, I'm from Iowa.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Kzwicker said:


> Here is me trying to give Murphy a kiss, and him wanting nothing to do with it


So sweet! You know he loves it!


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

Moverking...coming in late here (since your post) but your pics are great and your pups are GORGEOUS! Your Avatar is a cool idea and I always wondered about the dog that made the print!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> I laughed when you asked about the redhead knowing I had just had the little fart at my house. I also have a redheaded sister....I'm not FROM Nebraska though, I'm from Iowa.


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh I am sorry!!!! ROFLMBO


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh I am sorry!!!! ROFLMBO


Shut it! Iowa ROCKS!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> Shut it! Iowa ROCKS!


I have a pupper in Iowa and it wrote me wondering why I didn;t take him to Nebraska


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm so enjoying seeing you and your dogs!

Unfortunately, I have TONS of pictures of my dogs and a many of my kids and dogs, and a few of my husband and dogs, but.....NONE of myself with my dogs.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I have a pupper in Iowa and it wrote me wondering why I didn;t take him to Nebraska


Is that the pupper I know?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

LOL Yeah Kim it is. She would probably be made at me for posting that but it was a joke.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I have a pupper in Iowa and it wrote me wondering why I didn;t take him to Nebraska


Only because it know I'M in Nebraska now!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

AS well you should. All God's children either live or have lived in Nebraska!!!!!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> AS well you should. All God's children either live or have lived in Nebraska!!!!!


:vomit:Whatever.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Drat...............I uploaded my favorite pic of Penny ( as a 4 wk old) and me into the gallery, but can't get the pic to come up here....Any help would be appreciated. Anyway, it is that magic moment when she just crawled up in my lap, looked up at me like, " Are you my mommy?" Instant and complete love ....... on both our parts. Man, is this sappy or what?? Even without the pic. lol


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Drat...............I uploaded my favorite pic of Penny ( as a 4 wk old) and me into the gallery, but can't get the pic to come up here....Any help would be appreciated. Anyway, it is that magic moment when she just crawled up in my lap, looked up at me like, " Are you my mommy?" Instant and complete love ....... on both our parts. Man, is this sappy or what?? Even without the pic. lol


What did you upload it to?

I use webshots..when i have the picture uploaded there if you click on the picture there are different things you can click on to post. I just copy and paste the link for 'to post in a forum" and paste it into the message part here.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I uploaded it directly to the gallery.... As you tell, I'm way out of my comfort zone here...


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I uploaded it directly to the gallery.... As you tell, I'm way out of my comfort zone here...


Okay, so you just uploaded directly from your computer to the gallery here?? I'm sure there's a way to do that I'm just not sure how. I use a website like Webshots to store my photo's off of my digital camera because I have lost a lot of pictures after having a computer crash on me. 
There's like photobucket, shutterfly, webshots...lots of places you can go to upload photos that are free. That's the only way i know how to do it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll do it the lazy way...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What I did was 
right clicked on your gallery photo and saved it to my desktop
click on manage attachments
Browsed my desk top
Chose your photo
hit upload
waited until it was complete
then previewed to be sure it was your photo...LOL
then hit submit

I don't use the gallery. I usually use photobucket.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Finally, success!!!! It's an oldie but worth its weight in gold to me.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It's adorable! I saw it earlier in the gallery!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Kimm, Thanks. We must have been posting at the same time.... hubby helped out too.


----------



## Gary Clark (Sep 20, 2007)

As soon as "Happy" Jack shows me how to use the camera, I'll send a picture of him!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Finally, success!!!! It's an oldie but worth its weight in gold to me.


Look at that face!!! Priceless!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Gary Clark said:


> As soon as "Happy" Jack shows me how to use the camera, I'll send a picture of him!


Now that looks like an interesting environment behind you! Big people toys!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

McSwede said:


> The first is coming home after one of our daily hikes. The second is my wife Jackie, myself and our beloved Jake. (RIP buddy)


Wow! Jake looks so much like my girl, Desi. What do you think?


----------



## goldenpaws828 (Jun 22, 2007)

It is so wonderful to be able to put a face with the name, I feel like you all are almost family!

Here's a photo taken last month at the park with me , 5 month old Tanner , and our friend Paul's boxer Mugsy....Have to sit for those treats!!


Paula


----------



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

Here's me and mine....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What great pictures!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

RoxyNoodle.............those pics are TOO precious. I love that you shared your wedding with your sweet golden and the NOSE shot........really great. Thanks for sharing


----------



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

If you ignore the drink in my hand  and the nest that my hair ended up being (it was soooo hot that day!) I love that picture. My friend took a few like that and gave us the best one framed as a little wedding gift a few days after the wedding - I was so touched. (It's on my desk here)

And thanks for the kind comments. I use the nose one for my facebook too...


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Here is one of Millie Pearl and I at a dog park Jan last year.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Not a very good picture but this is the only one I could find of me and Jester. I love this picture because it was only one of 2 times that he ever fell asleep in my lap! The other pic is me and hubby (Larry) last year at the Albuquerque Balloon Fiesta in NM.


----------



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

That puppy loks so content and happy!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> Not a very good picture but this is the only one I could find of me and Jester. I love this picture because it was only one of 2 times that he ever fell asleep in my lap! The other pic is me and hubby (Larry) last year at the Albuquerque Balloon Fiesta in NM.


Look at Jester! I love that dog. If you ever get to meet Cindy and Larry, consider yourself lucky. They are wonderful people and Jester is lucky to own them!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

here's a pic of me and Sammy taken i think about a month or so ago. he's already so much bigger


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

haha you have Bitter Apple  Wonder why... hehe

Your pup's ears are so cute and unique! Is he all Golden? I have never seen one with ears that stand up like that. Our Keira is AKC/purebred, but her ears do stand up some, just not as much as his. Here's a pic of what we call her Airplane Ears:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> haha you have Bitter Apple  Wonder why... hehe
> 
> Your pup's ears are so cute and unique! Is he all Golden? I have never seen one with ears that stand up like that. Our Keira is AKC/purebred, but her ears do stand up some, just not as much as his. Here's a pic of what we call her Airplane Ears:


 
LOL yes you will notice the bitter apple is conveniently located next to the computer cords!!! actually we never really needed to use it for that, we used to have it handy because Sam went thru a barking stage where he'd just stand in front of me if i was sitting on the couch and "yell" at me... so a quick shot of bitter apple in the mouth nipped that in the bud and he hasn't done it in weeks lol

and yes, he is 100% golden, and i too have noticed that his ears stand up like no other golden i've seen (although that pic of keira looks a little like it!) i'm not sure why that is, but i think it gives him character lol


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

although now that i look at old pics, they didn't used to stand up..... hmmm lol he doesnt even look like the same dog!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

awwww, what a cutie. Well it is adorable... Keira's may stand more as time goes? They didn't at all when she was a baby, either, and they don't always now. Here's a pic recently where they didn't. They have their moods! LOL


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's a favorite one of Artica and Jasmine w/ hubby:









Here's one of Jules and Jazz w/ myself taken a couple months ago:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

LOVE them both but that one with Artie is postcard material!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> LOVE them both but that one with Artie is postcard material!


I know, I love all the reflections and shadows there!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Look at Jester! I love that dog. If you ever get to meet Cindy and Larry, consider yourself lucky. They are wonderful people and Jester is lucky to own them!


 
Aaawww...thanks Kim! I can say the same about you and even though I haven't met Shadow and Tucker in "person" I know they are two lucky goldens who own a wonderful family of their own!


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

Here is our family photo. Taken in mid Oct. this year. 
If you look closely Marley has a mouth full of grass.


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

This was taken when we got home after the first day of puppy school. He was exhausted and slept on my lap for nearly 2 hours!!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

jessme7 said:


> Here is our family photo. Taken in mid Oct. this year.
> If you look closely Marley has a mouth full of grass.


That is a very beautiful picture!


----------



## routedriver (Mar 30, 2007)

*Me and Layla*

Sitting on our favorite chair


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Me & Sunny........ the only ones I have of us. From this summer.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

We have some great looking people on this forum!!!!


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> That is a very beautiful picture!


Thank you Bailey & Bentley


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> We have some great looking people on this forum!!!!


Why thanks Hooch..... I am pretty good looking huh???


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Why thanks Hooch..... I am pretty good looking huh???


 
What no more pleather pics???


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> What no more pleather pics???


If I did that I would have to deal with all you girls flying out to get a piece of me.....


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> If I did that I would have to deal with all you girls flying out to get a piece of me.....


:worthless


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is a recent one of my hubby with his baby boy Bailey. Bailey is such a daddy's boy!


----------



## Strohm (Aug 13, 2007)

This is Fontana and I when she was just six weeks old.


----------

